# Hazy California



## 278204 (May 31, 2014)

Just arrived in California and I am making my way up the coast from LA (currently in Monterrey). The coastline is spellbinding, especially the Big Sur, but what struck me as a photographer is the large amount of haze. I had always heard Hollywood was placed where it was because of the amazingly good light, but all I have seen is harsh light and haze. Light is amazing first thing in the morning, but presumably you need a few more hours to work with if you are shooting a "talkie". The evening golden hour still has haze.

So what gives? Just curious. Is it not normally so hazy? Or is it different in Hollywood than right next to the coast? Or is this the right type of light for movies? Or do they only shoot outdoors until 10 o'clock and then go inside?

Loving it in the USA so far, the only downside is the coffee. But there again hotel coffee in Europe is nothing to write home about.


----------



## wtlloyd (May 31, 2014)

Well, first and most important, you should be able to find a "Peet's" coffee most places you go in California. And there are plenty of other good specialty shops such as "Stumptown" etc...it's like anything anywhere, you have to search for the best. Of course, it all depends on what you like. Coffee in California is way better than most places in Europe and South America that I've been to.

As regards Hollywood, 9.5 million people decided to move into the neighborhood after the studios got going. And that's just LA county. That had an effect on air quality. 
When the studios got started, everything west of Hollywood was agricultural. Sure, they shot in the outdoors then, but it's all urban locations now. Not too many westerns being filmed in Griffith Park these days.


----------



## robinlamkie (May 31, 2014)

There is a big difference between Hollywood and Santa Barbara, let alone further north. 

FYI May and June bring June Gloom. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/June_Gloom


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 31, 2014)

You can try driving south for about 45 minutes to Orange County. It's not as smoggy. I don't like driving to LA. The air there always gives me a pretty bad cough. =)


----------



## tolusina (Jun 1, 2014)

Haze varies seasonally, even daily.
From the roof of my Daughter's apartment building in Berkeley, there's a decent view across the SF Bay of many of the larger SF landmarks including the Coit Tower, the Oakland Bay Bridge and the Golden Gate Bridge. I've shot the same views there many times, sometimes several times a day. Lighting and haze vary widely, some days it's relatively clear, some days hazy, being SF it's often quite foggy. 

COFFEE!! If you are still in Monterey and about to head north, Santa Cruz has coffee, serious coffee, several boutique roasters.
Santa Cruz Coffee Roasters' main store is in Downtown Santa Cruz, roasting is done off site in Watsonville.
SCCR was among the features in the PBS Documentary, Black Gold edit... 'Black Coffee, The Irresistible Bean' youtube link... PBS- Black Coffee, Part1of3 - The Irresistible Bean
SCCR has another shop in Aptos on Soquel near the State Park Drive exit from Highway 1, turn right on Soquel, it's in the shopping center.
Turn left on Soquel, about a quarter mile on the left is the Pacific Coffee Roasting Co, roasting done on premises in the main room.
On Pacific in downtown Santa Cruz is the main SCCR, directly across from Starbucks, a block and a half from Peet's. If you can't find good coffee in Santa Cruz, your eyes are closed.
No particular coffee recommendations for SF or Berkeley, but there's lots to be found.

Sweet Maria's is in Oakland. Green beans, roasters, grinders, brewers, most everything you need to roast your own at home, just so much stuff you didn't know until now that you really really need.


----------



## 278204 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep, it's haze from the sea I've been seeing, not so much pollution. I guess it's what you say, inland it won't be an issue. Just spent nearly 2 months in New Zealand and they have amazing light there. When it isn't raining. Which is pretty often in autumn.

Coffee isn't that bad, just the free stuff at the hotel and the "regular" drink as much as you can. When you get a proper 4 bucks cup it's fine. Another US myth bites the dust I guess; there'nothing like travelling and seeing stuff for yourself.


----------

